# Jig for making dovetail splines? (the splines not the dovetail cut)



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Today I saw a sled from Infinity tools for making "tapered splines". This got me thinking how do all of you make the splines that fit in the dovetail "holes" made with your dovetail sled? I have a bunch of questions into them about the stop etc. I currently make my splines on the router table with the same dovetail bit that I used cut the dovetails. I use the fence to inch up on the sizing. This works ok. I usually end up sanding a very small spline by hand to fit. I'm thinking of making a sled to make the splines on the tablesaw and was wondering if anyone has built one? If you search dovetail sled in the LJ search box there will be an ad for Infinity's dovetail system. The sled is a part of that system and there are videos if you chose to see them.

Thanks in advance
Pete


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Miter Spline & Dovetail Key Jig
Works great for me.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Another place with an older thread about DT splines on the router table. The actual spline material is cut on a TS with the blade tilted to 7, or 8 degrees, whatever your router bit is. A bit of trial and error to get them right. Sneak up, then use a hand plane to take off the very last amount of waste to get the fit just right.

I'll cut a length on one side, then cut them down to about 10" lengths. Usually 5" will fill 4 corners of a box. You'll need as many lengths as you have splines per side. For cutting the other side of the wedge I do it using a small rip jig, and always set it up so my hands aren't anywhere near the stock. You are talking about small work, and a spinning blade, too much can go wrong, so use jigs.

https://www.woodworkingchat.com/forum/drugs/tips-tricks-and-homemade-jigs/13901-poor-mans-dovetail-spline-jig

If you want to make the spline material on a router table, Ralph Bagnall has a good vid.






WoodSmith shop


----------

